# No like petting?



## Duster73 (Oct 19, 2020)

Anyone else have a Vizsla that didn't seem to like being petted? Even softly?

My 21 month old occasionally wants to be petted/held/touched, but only when HE wants to be. He will show & tell me when he wants to be petted, but that is only a few times a day (morning, noon & night).

Most other times he will move away and want you to play or do something with/for him. Sorta like him saying "hey, no pets, throw this ball and lets play. No time for petting."

He's a good hunter with the highest prey-drive I've ever personally seen in a dog. In my opinion, I think this is why he's not into petting all the time - he just wants to hunt, run, play 24/7.

I have heard that some well-training hunting dogs with a strong prey-drive will be this way when hunting.

Happy, healthy & spoiled dog regardless


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

My departed GSD girl could care less about pets and we used to joke about how the only time we can pet her is when she was sleeping.

Our 9mos Vizsla girl Ellie absolutely loves pets so much that we sometimes think she is a cat. She'll come over to you and start circling to coax a hand. That being said it is not always and only when she wants it. If she is out in the woods or playing, petting is not on the menu besides a quick pat or stroke as part of a praise. Same for even in the house if she has play energy, trying to engage in petting results in a toy being thrust at you. If she plops down on the couch near me, I'll reach over and pet her and she usually doesn't mind or enjoys it. Just like people, they need to be in the "mood". Just have to recognize those moods and get your pets in while you can! Sounds perfectly normal for your guy.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Each dog is different, but I don't think prey drive determines the level of affection they seek.
Finn has only in the past few months started looking for pets. He's at the 22 month mark. Prior to this, any attempts to pet, or "cuddle" with him would set off Wrestlemania. You still can't get down on the floor with him without it turning inot a wrestling match. Finn also has a very high prey drive. I've had other dogs that had just as high a prey drive, and one "stone cold killer", but they liked to gets pets, and be covered with blankets, etc. Finn just doesn't.
Only one of my V's through the years would come and actively seek pets while hunting. The rest were about their business. 
The one that would come back and get pets was, oddly enough, the "stone cold killer". He would hunt birds and kill vermin at the same time. There was not a living thing that scurried, burrowed, or made nests on the ground, in our yard. He was way more efficient than a cat. He left songbirds alone though????
Take your dog for what he is. I'm sure that in another year or two, you'll start to see a different side.


----------



## Mavis (Jun 11, 2021)

Duster73 said:


> Anyone else have a Vizsla that didn't seem to like being petted? Even softly?
> 
> My 21 month old occasionally wants to be petted/held/touched, but only when HE wants to be. He will show & tell me when he wants to be petted, but that is only a few times a day (morning, noon & night).
> 
> ...


Hi I have a 14 month vizsla who does not have a Velcro bone in her body! Does not enjoy pets - happy to sleep in another room - but like yours wants to just play and run and has a very high prey drive. We have also had a few behaviourial issues - resource guarding being one which unfortunately has meant my kids have not bonded with her so the dream Velcro family dog we all wanted is a work in progress. We love her all the same and are working hard on the issues with a behaviourist so who knows we may get a cuddle in the future.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Mavis said:


> Hi I have a 14 month vizsla who does not have a Velcro bone in her body! Does not enjoy pets - happy to sleep in another room - but like yours wants to just play and run and has a very high prey drive. We have also had a few behaviourial issues - resource guarding being one which unfortunately has meant my kids have not bonded with her so the dream Velcro family dog we all wanted is a work in progress. We love her all the same and are working hard on the issues with a behaviourist so who knows we may get a cuddle in the future.


Keep working on those behavioral issues, I'm sure it will pay off!


----------

